#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Wat hangt hier

## inter-company

Hoi., is er zaterdag nog iemand in Leiden geweest bij Armin B. er hingen een paar kleine topjes met een naar mijn mening een super geluid vergeleken met vorig jaar. Maar wat is dit voor een merk???????

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat er precies hing, weet ik niet. Wat ik wel weet is dat het geheel best wel beweeglijk was (vooral de rechter).

Ik heb er ook heel even staan kijken samen met Mark (DJ_Mark hier of zo).  :Smile:

----------


## flurk

Heeft veel mee van EV X-Array(XCN en XCB).

----------


## meyerfreak

Zo,.. niet een beetje weinig PA??? lijkt idd verdacht veel op bovengenoemde electrovoice serie, heb je een foto van de handvatten? dan weet je het zeker !!

----------


## wouter_jp

> Zo,.. niet een beetje weinig PA??? lijkt idd verdacht veel op bovengenoemde electrovoice serie, heb je een foto van de handvatten? dan weet je het zeker !!



zal vooraan best aardig geweest zijn,maar ik geloof niet dat je met die 2 kastjes per kant een mooie dekking hebt op dat plein  :Cool:

----------


## beyma

:Big Grin:   Voor een seconde of wat dacht ik echt dat die truss in/aan die boom hing , toen scrolde ik naar beneden...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> Voor een seconde of wat dacht ik echt dat die truss in/aan die boom hing , toen scrolde ik naar beneden...



dat dacht ik ook :Embarrassment:  

wie post hem in "zo doen we het dus niet"? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gast1401081

Omdat de rigging aan de voorkant van de speakers zit dacht ik ff aan Nexo-Alpha (zonder E)...

----------


## Mark-LED

Wat het was weet ik niet, maar dat het achteraan het plein nog goed hoorbaar was, is een feit. Ben er inderdaad even met Jurjen geweest, was zelf aan het klussen bij Annie's Verjaardag met de PPM band.

Moet wel zeggen dat het sublaag me achteraan een beetje tegenviel.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ........ met de PPM band.........



Hee, mogen die knapen wel zo ver van huis af??? 
doe ze de groeten, enzo...

----------


## flurk

> Omdat de rigging aan de voorkant van de speakers zit dacht ik ff aan Nexo-Alpha (zonder E)...



Bij EV zit de rigging ook op de voorkant.Alleen de wieg herken ik niet.Ofwel is dit zelfbouw.

----------


## Mark-LED

> Hee, mogen die knapen wel zo ver van huis af??? 
> doe ze de groeten, enzo...



Verlof  :Big Grin: 

Was freelance aan het klussen voor PPM, die hadden namelijk een hele lastige locatie om te spelen.

Het was of 400 meter lopen met de kisten, of 3 meter traplopen, en vervolgens alles 1 meter omhoog op een boot tillen.

Dat is dus geen optie, dus hebben ze een boot losgemaakt, zijn ze ermee naar de overkant gevaren, is alles uit de vrachtwagen geladen op de kade, van de kade op de boot, boot terugvaren, overpakken op een andere boot, en daar opbouwen.

Ik heb geen foto's kunnen maken, misschien komen ze op de site van Annie's verjaardag. Dan krijg je een idee.

----------


## Jochem Pastoor

Nexo alpha was ook het eerste dat bij mij opkwam. 

Echter hebben deze kasten een andere bovenkant (strips in plaats van rondjes). Ook zie ik de anders duidelijk zichtbare flyingware niet zitten op deze foto's (op de voorzijde van Nexo Alpha zitten aan de buitenkanten twee goed zichtbare bevestigingsstrips voor flyingware). Als laatste kan ik me niet voorstellen dat met 2 topkasten alpha (M3 of M8) per kant een dergelijk plein voorzien kan worden. Laat staan wanneer er 1 topkast en 1 midkast hangt per kant.

Nexo alpha lijkt me dan ook uitgesloten.

P.s. even de website van de EV x-array er bij: http://www.electrovoice.com/Electrov....nsf/pages/Xcb
Komt aardig overeen naar mijn idee.

----------


## arie

doet mij denken aan eaw kf 750.groeten Arjan

----------


## inter-company

Ik weet het nog steeds niet :Frown:  , zoals DJ mark al zei het was echt goedhoorbaar. Zeker een mooi geluid over het hele plein en erg helder, vorig jaar ging het ook wel hard maar zeker niet zo sprankelend als nu. Ik heb bij de door jullie genoemde merken gekeken en daar zie ik deze niet bij staan. Weet iemand welk bedrijf deze set heeft verhuurd? Ook heb ik nog andere foto`s maar ook zijn die van grote afstand genomen. :Smile:

----------


## showband

qua vorm lijkt het ook op db fifty-line. Hoewel ik niet weet of een dubbele set daarvan zo een groot plein zou vullen.

@DJ mark.
Annie's is altijd wel gezellig. (als de brug naar het ponton niet instort  :Wink:  )
Wij stonden daar vorig jaar met DJ 100%Isis op koninginnedag te spelen.

----------


## sd_2

Hmmm.... ik weet het niet zeker, maar ik ga eigenlijk mee voor EAW KF 750/755.

Gr, Dennis

----------


## theo

Kassies zijn volgens mij vierkant aan de voorkant, dat is eaw inderdaad niet.
Ik zou ook zeggen hangt nexo alpha maar inderdaad flyframe en sleuven bovenin zijn anders.

----------


## Freek Fokker

De kasten op de foto zijn net niet vierkant, goed kijken.
KF750 is kwa vorm gelijk, maar die 4 stapelgaten aan de bovenkant klopt dan weer niet.

----------


## bewap

Misschien wel EAW KF-750, diepe kast, vierkant front. Lijkt er wel op... Het was in ieder geval het eerste wat in mij op kwam, maar nu ik er beter naar kijk, die gaten kloppen niet. Als het 750 is dan heeft het zoals het nu hangt wel een erg smalle afstraling. Rigging zit zo te zien ondere andere aan de voorkant, hetzelfde als bij 750.

----------


## Jeroen p

Het doet mij erg denken aan community. Zal dat het zijn? 
Heb al eens eerder zo'n setje gezien, wat op precies dezelfde manier gevlogen werd.

----------


## dokter dB

ik denk dat het iets turbo-achtig is

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nu zijn zowat alle grote merken de revu gepasseerd...Weet er niemand welk bedrijf dit deed? Dan wordt het beduidend makkelijker...

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Het is Community (T-Class), de heren van React vertelden mij dat zei deze klus gingen doen en zij draaien met Community. Voor deze serie zijn verschillende hoorns beschikbaar die gewisseld kunnen worden. Zo zal de bovenste kast voor dit evenement met bv een 40-60 graden hoorn zijn uitgerust en de onderste kast 90 graden. Subs die ze gebruiken zijn oa. TFL218. Voor meer info: http://www.community.chester.pa.us/m...article&sid=38

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Het heeft wel wat van het Xarray.
Maar toch ook weer niet , als het al Xarray zou zijn hangt het iig niet aan de originele frames.
De stapel bakjes zijn ook anders dan bij het Xarray.
Ik denk dat het afvalt....

----------


## Robert H

> Het heeft wel wat van het Xarray.
> Maar toch ook weer niet , als het al Xarray zou zijn hangt het iig niet aan de originele frames.
> De stapel bakjes zijn ook anders dan bij het Xarray.
> *Ik denk dat het afvalt....*



Dat denk ik ook...  

Iets in dit topic doet me sterk vermoeden dat het om een Community-setje gaat ;-)

----------


## Didier

Community... :-P 

Maar als ik zo op die foto kijk zijn er toch aardig wat mensen aanwezig.
En dat met 2 topjes per kant? Indrukwekkend, gaan deze toppen echt zo goed? En over welk volume spreken we hier? Ik denk toch niet dat het op
"concert-volume" was?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dacht eerst ook dat het de x-array was alleen als je naar de zijkanten en goed naar de voorkant kijk lijkt het dus niet zo.

----------


## All-round Sound

> Community... :-P 
> 
> Maar als ik zo op die foto kijk zijn er toch aardig wat mensen aanwezig.
> En dat met 2 topjes per kant? Indrukwekkend, gaan deze toppen echt zo goed? En over welk volume spreken we hier? Ik denk toch niet dat het op
> "concert-volume" was?



met de juiste speakers , drivers en hoorns kom je er met met 
2 toppen per kant  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
ik ook voor +- 1000 pers  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

echter verkijk je niet op de foto 
de kasten zijn behoorlijk groot & diep

het truss is volgens mij toch wel 2 meter 
en de toppen hangen ook best hoog 

maar goed ,
ze gebruiken dan ook nog een heel heel mooi procesortje  :Cool:  om de versterkers er echt op los te laten 
deze kontroleerd de in & uitgang van de versterkers 
[ zoals SA dat vroeger al deed  :Smile:  ]
en die geven behoorlijk wat WATTS af

en ze kunnen bij community heel goed een hoorn ontwerpen 

maar goed 
het heeft niet op zoals jij zegt op concert vermogen gedraaid 

ze mochten dan ook niet boven de MAX. toegestane 96dB  :EEK!:  komen 
anders zou het feest direct worden stil gelegt  :Mad:   :Confused:  

m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## grappig

Hoi alleen..

moest wel lachen om dit alles te lezen..

Ik zal jullie allen uit de brand halen..

het setje was inderdaad community,
er hingen twee toppen per kant, een 30 en een 60 graden hoorn, op de subjes was en 90 graden kastje gelegd voor de infill.

Als subje was inderdaad de vlf/tlf 218 gebruikt..

voor info over de topjes zie de onderstaande link..

http://www.loudspeakers.net/main/ind...article&sid=38


Nog even over het vermogen enzo..

1 bss processor (en eentje voor de monitor van de dj)
labgruppen versterkers.


tijdens het feest is er midden op het plein een meeting verricht en daar kwam 110 dBa uit...

Het bedrijf is inderdaad React, en die zitten in haarlem volgens mij.

Grtz,

Alex

----------


## Deejay1970

Hoi allemaal, 

Louter ter info, zodat jullie op de hoogte zijn (en niet bedoeld als reklame),

Sinds enige tijd is het bedrijf M-PRO BeNeLux in België, de invoerder van Community. 

Voor meer info of vragen kan je terecht, via www.m-pro.be

Vr.gr.
Mario

----------


## subbass

Als ze net zo klinken als de specs dan WOW.

Zie de tops bestaan uit:
2x12"LF
1xM200 2" MF
1xUC2   2"HF ( TFR31 heeft zelfs twee van deze drivers.......)

----------


## Smit-PA

Hallo dan,

Om eens een andere wending te geven.
Volgens mij zijn het DAP toppen
Iets van SB1H

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Hallo dan,
> 
> Om eens een andere wending te geven.
> Volgens mij zijn het DAP toppen
> Iets van SB1H



haha, waren het er al over eens dat het community was.

----------

